# First Thai interclub



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Well i finally got the video of the bout and managed to get it off the dvd and onto youtube. Lost some of the quality due to the converting process but it's still ok.

I'm in the black wearing the red Sandee gloves. I can't say this enough though, this was a lot harder than the MMA i'm used to. It's a whole different animal in itself especially when it gets scrappy and technique goes out the window.






Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Hang on, this was a draw? I hate it when that happens.

He turned his back a few times which is a NO NO in Muay Thai, his punches looked like they had bad technique, you were a lot tighter with all your techniques. At the end, you also delivered knees when he was facing away from you, and if I recall that scores MAJOR points?

You won mate. Only thing I'd say is try and improve keeping a cool head when it gets scrappy and keeping technique, otherwise you might be on the receiving end of a swift knockout! Did I see you almost go for a takedown in the second round too?!


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

You dont win or lose in inter clubs dude, not that Ive ever experienced anyway, its just a heavy sparring session, no winner or loser, you just make up your own mind, its about learning.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Robk said:


> You dont win or lose in inter clubs dude, not that Ive ever experienced anyway, its just a heavy sparring session, no winner or loser, you just make up your own mind, its about learning.


Depends who is running it to be honest mate. In my actual Muay Thai license, the inter club record part has a column for inter club results with W, L, D to be checked so i guess it's just a matter of preference and where you are. Plus the fight after mine a guy got KTFO for about 30 seconds and the guy who did the KTFO'ing got his hand raised. I accept it's a learning experience and im glad i did it but some people view it their own way and im glad Jay thought i should have won.

@ Jay. Thanks for the criticism I tried to keep things cool and technical but i got drawn into the brawl a bit too much. Yeah i did go downstairs for a takedown but then brought my head up into the clinch again lol. At the end of the video you can hear my instructor say " can't you tell he's come from MMA " lol


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Lol at nearly taking him down...well done cha$e when's the next one dude


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Hoping to get another one in before xmas but there is a few things i need to work on in training after watching that video so once i get things sharpened more then i'll be back in there.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Well done Chase. I had you winning that as well. The first two seemed even enough, but the third was yours. Lots of nice knees. The guy was asking to get clattered when he kicked . Leaveing his guard open too much.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

I think the first two were even aswell. He hit me with a hard right hand in the second but i managed to counter that at the end of the second with a checked kick, 1, 2, knee then 1, 3.

In the third round i just took whatever he gave to me but i don't think his attempts at those spinning back kicks didn't really equate to much for him.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I think I'm going loon - I'm sure I posted a response - as Jay C said I remember commenting on the takedown in round 2 - must be my PC going weird again (thing keeps freezing when sending) You won...Knees alone, nuff said.:yes:


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

cheers lol


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Wel done Danny, GFC teaching you well...

should of gone for the takedown though


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Cheers ste lol. Hows the training going mate?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea it's goin good thanks, costing me a few quid though


----------



## Winniee- (Aug 2, 2009)

What gym are you fighting at? I'm sure I've fought there before.


----------



## uKBen (Dec 16, 2010)

nice mate. this is the stockport master sken isnt it? i'm at the southport one like. looking foward to going for my first interclub fight. how tall are you btw? had a decent height advantage, good fight.


----------



## The barber (Jan 16, 2011)

just watched your video, was entertaining. you looked good the other guy was abit sloppy and came in on the attack good but as soon as you started hitting back he droped his hands or turned his back, well done.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

You guys do realize this thread is nearly 3 years old..............


----------

